# LED's for interior



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Any one have a good suggestion for replacing the 921/T10 bulbs with led bulbs? Are the ones that are flat that look like ping pong paddles any good or ones with the leds that go around them better?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-X-Warm-W...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33974027e1&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10X-T10-194...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a90e73016&vxp=mtr


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

The round ones are better. Get the warm white which puts off less of the blue tint light. Got mine on amazon via Eversale about a year ago. Use less power as well.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IME, unless you are dimming the lights, LED is not cost effective. Compact fluorescent is as cost effective as any.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought a pack of 20 led bulbs off ebay for very cheap compared to Amazon or other locations. Using for a year now and doing good,. Got the round ones.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Any links to the ones that y'all got so I can compare.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> IME, unless you are dimming the lights, LED is not cost effective. Compact fluorescent is as cost effective as any.


I've never seen a CFL on a T10 automotive base. Cost for led's are the same as incandescent bulbs now. 
The main reason for changing them is the incandescent bulbs are always going out on me, second is the heat they produce. I just replaced one fixture in my trailer that had the plastic around the socket that was starting to melt. A fire hazard my family does not need.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

sixshootertexan said:


> I've never seen a CFL on a T10 automotive base. Cost for led's are the same as incandescent bulbs now.
> The main reason for changing them is the incandescent bulbs are always going out on me, second is the heat they produce. I just replaced one fixture in my trailer that had the plastic around the socket that was starting to melt. A fire hazard my family does not need.


Sorry, I was thinking you were talking about residential lighting not RVs. Please disregard my post.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Probably not the same place I bought mine, but there are quite a few at simular price. http://www.ebay.com/itm/251596343216


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I purchased 5 of each style. Will be here next week and I'll post on the style I like the most.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok here is what I bought. I like them but wife thinks they are a little to bright. I think they are way better than the old bulbs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-x-White-T...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item33957ec9f4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221541688642?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The round ones have 30 leds and the flat ones have 24. You can tell the difference 6 more leds make.



Incandescent on the left and a round 30 led on the right.



Flat on the left and round on the right.



3 fixtures with leds


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

You'll like them. I camp off the grid and use solar to keep charged up, my old bulbs pulled 1.4amp the led replacements use .2 amps and I get a bit more light output with better color.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I going to change mine out soon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*LED*

Thanks for info I ordered 20 round ones not paddles (They were both round except some look like ping pong paddles)...On amaz 20 for $26 with free ship


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I have been wanting to upgrade mine but some of the leds are high that I have found.


----------

